# Did you know - musings.



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you know that you can light a candle without direclty touching the wick with a flame? What you do is light a candle, blow it out, then carefully put a flame above the column of smoke rising up, the candle will magically light up


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Is logic acceptable on this thread? Just want to ask before posting...

I imagine one could put lighter fluid on the wick and not have to light the candle twice.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas are almost the same song.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

How many times does Brahms quote Beethoven?


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

philoctetes said:


> Is logic acceptable on this thread? Just want to ask before posting...
> 
> I imagine one could put lighter fluid on the wick and not have to light the candle twice.


Philoctetes, this is not a fire starter thread, too many of those lately . 
I'm just keeping my findings light hearted.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Did you know that urinating on your feet cures tinea?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2019)

Potiphera said:


> this is not a fire starter thread,


Er...you were the one talking about lighting flames


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Er, er, er, er, er, er, er... o nevermind. Make sure the fire extinguisher is handy...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Did you know that celebrating your birthday is healthy? A study shows that people who celebrate the most birthdays, live the longest!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Potiphera said:


> Did you know that you can light a candle without direclty touching the wick with a flame? What you do is light a candle, blow it out, then carefully put a flame above the column of smoke rising up, the candle will magically light up


It's not exactly magic, though. merely relighting the last volatile components from the heat of the previous flame.

Sorry, I'm being more a disillusionist than anything. Everything has an explanation, though, in terms of Science, except perhaps the continued popularity of Eastenders.....


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

aishyoung056 said:


> I'm just keeping my findings light hearted


Lighting candles and hearts all in one thread



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you know that celebrating your birthday is healthy? A study shows that people who celebrate the most birthdays, live the longest!


Let's light some candles!


----------

